# disque dur externe soudain vide!



## jeannno (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un énorme problème... j'ai un disque dur externe presque rempli de 300 Go, qui m'affiche soudainement qu'il est vide. Son nom est modifié comme si je l'avais formaté. Je l'ai branché sur un autre ordinateur mac, et c'est à partir de ce moment là que mon disuqe n'affichait plus rien.

Que faire? Pensez-vous que je l'ai formaté par mégarde??? Auriez vous des logiciels de récupération fiables??

J'ai tout mon travail dedans :'(


MErci!!!!


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2010)

jeannno a dit:


> qui m'affiche soudainement qu'il est vide.



Que donne "pomme +i" sur le disque  ?:mouais:


----------



## jeannno (25 Juillet 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Que donne "pomme +i" sur le disque  ?:mouais:




Il m'affiche que mon disque a été créé hier à 20:23, et modifiée à 20h24, heure à laquelle j'ai remarqué que je n'avais plus rien...

Vous comprenez quelque chose????


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2010)

Et pour la "capacité" et la "place disponible"?


----------



## jeannno (25 Juillet 2010)

97 Mo utilisés sur l'espace. Alors que croyez moi, j'avais presque 25O Go...
:'(

IL n'y a plus rien! Plus rien! Comme si il avait été formaté!!!


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2010)

Aucune sauvegarde j'imagine????

Bon, en récupération de données, il y à pas mal de logiciels.

Photorec, un freeware pas très ludique mais un tuto est dispo sur le forum.

Sinon, il y à des solutions payantes et efficaces dont certaines ont une version "démo".  (DataRescue par exemple.
Tu peux donc voir si tu récupéres tes fichiers mais tu devras payer pour la récupération...)

Il y à aussi Diskwarrior, Drive10, techtoolpro....

*Dans tous les cas, une sauvegarde de toutes les données coûte moins cher et évite de perdre des heures ainsi qu'un stress inutile...*


----------



## jeannno (25 Juillet 2010)

Quelques sauvegardes... 

Pas tout malheureusement, car CD et DVD sont très encombrants. Y'a-t-il un autre moyen?

Car ça prend pas mal de temps...


Merci en tout cas. Je vais m'acheter un autre disque dur externe, plus fiable.... et qui me coutera plus cher. :mouais:


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2010)

Quel Os as-tu? Quelle machine ? 

Quels besoins exact as-tu en sauvegarde? (le HD de ton ordi + d'autres disques? )


----------



## jeannno (25 Juillet 2010)

J'ai un Mac Book Core 2 Duo de fin 2006.

Et un besoin d'environ 350 je pense!


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2010)

Ok. Quel OS (10.5 ou 10.6 ?)

Tiens au passage, un petit tuto de débutersurmac sur les sauvegardes.
Ainsi que celui de OsxFacile


----------



## jeannno (25 Juillet 2010)

Merci!!!

j'ai Mac OS 10. 4.11. OUi, un vieux, je suis encore sous Tiger.


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2010)

jeannno a dit:


> Merci!!!
> 
> j'ai Mac OS 10. 4.11. OUi, un vieux, je suis encore sous Tiger.



Dommage, tu n'auras donc pas de sauvegarde automatique Time Machine. (Leopard ou SnowLeopard)

A titre d'information, on trouve maintenant Leopard sur Ebay à moindre coût..

ps: Potasse bien ces liens. Ils t'indiquent comment effectuer des sauvegardes de manière pertinente. 
(tu entendras tout et rien à ce sujet dans la bouche des gens...)


----------



## rejane (26 Juillet 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Dommage, tu n'auras donc pas de sauvegarde automatique Time Machine. (Leopard ou SnowLeopard)
> 
> A titre d'information, on trouve maintenant Leopard sur Ebay à moindre coût..
> 
> ...



Salut,

Je prends part à la discussion mais dans un but inverse: mon disque dur externe (DDE), d'une capacité de  300Go est presque plein! (reste dispo 20Go).

Problème: en vérifiant le contenu des élément le constituant, je ne trouve qu'environ 143 Go de mémoire utilisée!

J'ai effectué une restauration - trés longue, au moins pendant une heure - et constate que rien n'a changé.

D'où ce défaut peut-il provenir?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

à +


----------



## monvilain (26 Juillet 2010)

rejane a dit:


> Problème: en vérifiant le contenu des élément le constituant, je ne trouve qu'environ 143 Go de mémoire utilisée!



Tu as vidé ta corbeille?


----------



## rejane (26 Juillet 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Tu as vidé ta corbeille?



oui, totalement.

à+


----------

